

NIN Releases Yet Another Album Completely Free Online - insertcoin
http://geekcondition.com/2008/05/nin-releases-yet-another-album-completely-free-online-the-slip/

======
rms
In this release, they are emphasizing that it is free to download. It's not
even for sale. Last time it was legal to download from another website because
of a CC license, but you had to pay $5 to download the album from the band.

[http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4173117/Nine_Inch_Nails_-
_The_Sl...](http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4173117/Nine_Inch_Nails_-_The_Slip)

